# Got into some smallies this morning *pics*



## MiPikeGuy (Aug 22, 2013)

Always a good day on the water when I'm spending it with my lady, smallie action doesn't hurt either!






And the one decent pike for the day, caught by my girl


----------



## Jim (Aug 22, 2013)

Great report! Nice looking fish bud!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 23, 2013)

Fattys!


----------

